# Hello!



## buckdawg (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi guys. I was referred to this site through ODNR and I gotta say it looks sweet! To be honest with you I haven't been fishing in a long long time. I'm 34 and life has gotten in the way but upon some recent reflection I realized it's time to get back to one of my true loves from my childhood.

Please bear with me as I'm sure I'll some n00b questions! 

One of my goals this year is to give fly fishing a try and I hope this place can really help me get started with that!

Thanks for the wonderful site and hopefully you'll be seeing a lot more of me! (That may not necessarily be a good thing for you guys!  )


----------



## Stretch (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome buckdawg. Glad you found us, hope you enjoy your stay. Just ask whatever questions you want and I am sure someone on here should be able to help you out. There are alot of knowledegable folks on here.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome aboard Buckdawg!! 

If you browse the forums you will see that there is a fly fishing forum area which has a good bit of activity and followers. I am sure the guys in there will be very willing to help you out.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Welcome to the site. if you want to try bowfishing, give me a call.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Welcome aboard we'll see you on the water somewhere!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Hope ya find what you look for!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buckdawg (Feb 7, 2007)

JIG said:


> Hope ya find what you look for!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


So far so good!  

Thanks for all the kinds words and I gotta say you guys have one heckuva website put together here. This is a great resource.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Welcome "buckman"!!  WB


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the site lookoing forward to ur posts.


----------

